# what wench?



## bth (Oct 5, 2008)

If u had to buy a wench for a P Range what would u get? How much pulling power, cable or rope? I now it preference but just kind of wondering what u guys think. One other ? Where is a good place to buy from?


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Winch? Isn't a wench something else? Got a picture of her?


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I think a wench is more likely to get you into trouble, a winch would hopefully get you out of trouble.


----------



## bth (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry about the spelling. Never said I was very smart
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

don't matter the brand just the biggest badest you can get and that is from experience


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Minimum I'd go with is 3000 lbs, but a 4000lb would be better. You can never have to much power. Budget in a mount and a fairlead as well. I like Warn, they have been aroundd a long time for a reason.....they work. Others have had good luck with less expensive brands like Viper etc. I think they will all work, and when abused they will all fail. If I were buying one new today, I'd get it with the synthetic rope instead of the steal cable. When my cable is ready for replacement, the synthetic will get the nod. 

One thing to consider is your battery. A 3k or 4k winch will draw some juice. Keep this in mind when and or how you plan to use the winch. Some guys upgrade to the optima style batteries if using the winch for extended periods of time.....mudding or rock climbing for example.


----------



## huntertim214 (Jan 12, 2011)

In my opinion, I would spend the extra money and get a warn winch, and this comes from experience. I have had other "cheap" brands, including Viper and even Mile Marker, and none of them have lasted. Neither the Viper or the Mile Marker even lasted one season, and the customer service SUCKS!! Granted we are hard on stuff, and we use the winches a lot, but we have never had any problems with the Warn (except a broken thumb toggle), all the others have left us stranded some way or another. Warns are way quieter and faster than any winch out there too. The extra cost of a warn has paid for itself many time over by now! For a UTV I would go 3000 lbs at least; but get a winch kit or make one if you're going to be wheeling anywhere serious. A few tree savers, straps, d-rings, and most importantly a snatch block. A snatch block can double your pulling power, and get you around corners and out of some tough spots, and it will save a lot of wear and tear on the winch. And synthetic cable is the only way to go, we use it on all the winches as well as 50' extensions that we carry with us. This is WELL worth the money, and you will see the very first time you have to deal with steel cable as it binds up, frays, makes you bleed and is generally hard to work with.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yeah, I plan on replacing my steel cable on my Warn this summer most likely. Sick of bound up cables and worrying about how many stitches one might need if you make a mistake. And I agree, a snatch block will become your best friend. Everything from hanging deer, pulling logs, and getting you machine out of trouble will be much easier with a snatch block.

Hunter, are you using stock batteries or upgrades?


----------



## huntertim214 (Jan 12, 2011)

On my Honda Rincon I have an aftermarket upgraded battery. It's a heavy duty 20xl cold start battery. I had to modify the battery box a bit and move some cables around to get it in there, but I was able to mount it and still use the stock battery cover. Never had any issues with winching or anything of the sort, I plow with it and also run heated grips sometimes in the winter, as well as GPS, aftermarket lights, etc.


----------

